# FDR



## buckeye45_73

was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt

FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling


----------



## TheOldSchool

Uh oh

PoliticalChic


----------



## buckeye45_73

TheOldSchool said:


> Uh oh
> 
> PoliticalChic



Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.


----------



## yiostheoy

buckeye45_73 said:


> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.


Gott Damm you are dumm.

Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SuperDemocrat

yiostheoy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Gott Damm you are dumm.
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


if you look at that platform of Italy's fascist party it actually sounds pretty left wing such as wanting to have a min wage.   I can't think of any one on the right that supports that.


----------



## buckeye45_73

yiostheoy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Gott Damm you are dumm.
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Founder of facism..
Benito Mussolini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In 1912 Mussolini was the leading member of the National Directorate of the Italian Socialist Party (PSI).[5] Prior to 1914 he was a keen supporter of the Socialist International, starting the series of meetings in Switzerland[6] that organised the communist revolutions and insurrections that swept through Europe from 1917. Mussolini was expelled from the PSI due to his opposition to the party's stance on neutrality in World War I. Mussolini denounced the PSI, and later founded the fascist movement.

And you ignored my articles, FDR, Hitler, and Mussolini all had a mutual admiration society. Surely you don't think of FDR as right wing?


----------



## buckeye45_73

SuperDemocrat said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Gott Damm you are dumm.
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at that platform of Italy's fascist party it actually sounds pretty left wing such as wanting to have a min wage.   I can't think of any one on the right that supports that.
Click to expand...



Great point, liberals don't even know what they were or any history....they just gobble up what their gaystopo teachers tell them.


----------



## Indeependent

I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Indeependent said:


> I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.



I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.


----------



## Star

SuperDemocrat said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Gott Damm you are dumm.
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at that platform of Italy's fascist party it actually sounds pretty left wing such as wanting to have a min wage.   I can't think of any one on the right that supports that.
Click to expand...



Typical Trump-ette - open mouth insert foot or-----or are you using sarcasm or-----or are you joking or...?

D. Trump:
"The minimum wage has to go up. People are -- at least $10, but it has to go up. But I think that states -- federal -- I think that states should really call the shot. As an example, I live in New York. It's very expensive in New York. You can't buy a hot dog for the money you're talking about. You go to other states and it's not expensive at all. Now what it does is puts New York at a disadvantage if the minimum wage is up, companies move out and things, bad things happen. At the same time, people have to be taken care of. But what I'm really going to do on the minimum wage -- but it has to go up.. ..  So I would like to raise it to at least $10."

.


----------



## Flash

Then we have the bit about being a big government Liberal that caused the Great Depression to last several years longer in the US than it should have.


FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. "We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."

In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.

"President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."


----------



## regent

So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?


----------



## Conservative65

Indeependent said:


> I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.



So FDR personally funded all those programs?


----------



## Conservative65

regent said:


> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?



Depends on who those historians are.  Are any of them Liberals that like to rewrite history and give FDR credit for ending something he prolonged and that WW2 ended?  

Maybe they forgot about how he imprisoned citizens of the U.S. in internment camps simply because they had Japanese heritage.


----------



## Star

Flash said:


> Then we have the bit about being a big government Liberal that caused the Great Depression to last several years longer in the US than it should have.
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. "We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."
> 
> In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.
> 
> "President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."




Good on you, you agree that the way out of America's greatest economic disaster was public works. FDR's economic plan was on it's way to ending the Great Depression, stop and think about it, it was public works via TVA, Boulder Dam, Grand Coulee Dam, etc, that powered the industry that allowed us to build the greatest war machine the world had ever seen and-----and public works gave us a leg up on WWII by building the USS Enterprise and

USS Yorktown aircraft carriers that were crucial to the war effort and-----and public works projects made it possible for us to create lend-lease supplying Great Britain with food, commodities, vehicles, munitions, etc, and-----and public works made the Marshall Plan possible and-----and the infrastructure that was built by public works fueled America's rise to the greatest economic power in the world for 40 years after America's greatest public works project, WWII, ended then-----then inattention sent our infrastructure into such disrepair that much of our infrastructure now needs to be replaced.

Keynes was right, Wanniski, Friedman, Laffer, etc. were wrong - the proof is in the empirical puddin'. 


.


----------



## regent

Conservative65 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FDR personally funded all those programs?
Click to expand...

The FDR administration saw to it that all the programs the Congress passed were funded. One of the real improvements: if one was able to work, he worked. The list of highways, airports, schools, and so on, built during the New Deal is quite  impressive.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Up is down, and down is up, in the surreal world of the revisionists.


----------



## Conservative65

regent said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FDR personally funded all those programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FDR administration saw to it that all the programs the Congress passed were funded. One of the real improvements: if one was able to work, he worked. The list of highways, airports, schools, and so on, built during the New Deal is quite  impressive.
Click to expand...


That's easy when you can force the money from other people.  Typical Liberal outlook.  

Why don't Liberals take the if one was able to work he worked attitude today?  The Liberal outlook today is if they don't want to work, we'll give them an excuse by blaming someone else then provide money to them funded by taxes we place on those we think have too much.  Sad part is Liberals scratch their heads and wonder why people won't get a job.


----------



## Flash

Star said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have the bit about being a big government Liberal that caused the Great Depression to last several years longer in the US than it should have.
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. "We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."
> 
> In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.
> 
> "President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you, you agree that the way out of America's greatest economic disaster was public works. FDR's economic plan was on it's way to ending the Great Depression, stop and think about it, it was public works via TVA, Boulder Dam, Grand Coulee Dam, etc, that powered the industry that allowed us to build the greatest war machine the world had ever seen and-----and public works gave us a leg up on WWII by building the USS Enterprise and
> 
> USS Yorktown aircraft carriers that were crucial to the war effort and-----and public works projects made it possible for us to create lend-lease supplying Great Britain with food, commodities, vehicles, munitions, etc, and-----and public works made the Marshall Plan possible and-----and the infrastructure that was built by public works fueled America's rise to the greatest economic power in the world for 40 years after America's greatest public works project, WWII, ended then-----then inattention sent our infrastructure into such disrepair that much of our infrastructure now needs to be replaced.
> 
> Keynes was right, Wanniski, Friedman, Laffer, etc. were wrong - the proof is in the empirical puddin'.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



That is a dumb analysis of the article from the economists that wrote it.  They said the evidence points to the fact that FDR screwed up the economy more by interfering with it.  You have typical Moon Bat confusion.

There are a few things that the government can provide that is worthwhile.  Defense, police, courts etc.

It is worthwhile to have a user fee like a fuel tax to pay for roads.  After all there ain't no such thing as a free lunch.  Somebody has to pay for the roads being built.  Of course the filthy ass corrupt inefficient government even screws up doing that by such things as Davis Bacon wages, minority contracts and building bridges to nowhere because of political interference.

However, the stupid idea that a bunch of political assholes, elected by special interest groups, are somehow better at spending the money that we earn rather than ourselves  is absolutely the most stupid comment ever made on this discussion forum.

The Depression should have been short lived but that dumbass FDR screwed it up by trying to control the free market and spending money the government have.

Stimulus spending didn't work out with FDR just like it didn't work out with that dumbass Obama and the trillion dollars he wasted back in 2009 and 2010 and it sure as hell will be a failure if (god forbid) this dumbass Crooked Hillary gets elected and does what she promised to do with her ridiculous stimulus idea. 

Every cent that the filthy ass government spends is ether taken out of the pockets of the people that earn it nowadays, depressing the economy, (one of the reasons we have such dismal economic growth and poverty is increasing)  or the pockets of our children that earn it in the future.  Right now our kids are $20 trillion in debt and many haven't even started to work yet.


----------



## Mr Natural

buckeye45_73 said:


> I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.



Yes, the massive government spending program known as WW2 is what got us out of the depression.


----------



## regent

Mr Clean said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the massive government spending program known as WW2 is what got us out of the depression.
Click to expand...

So FDR quit spending too early, and didn't spend enough.
Is the "balance the budget cure" now in the dumpster, and only Keynes left?


----------



## Unkotare

buckeye45_73 said:


> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling




We know fdr liked one of hitler's ideas quite a lot.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr Clean said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the massive government spending program known as WW2 is what got us out of the depression.
Click to expand...



Actually, the lifting of wartime controls over the economy allowed the robust recovery that fdr's 'spaghetti on the wall' nonsense had hindered for so long.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> I meet a LOT of old Republicans today who were saved from starvation by FDR.



A lot more were "saved" from prosperity and independence (and not a few were 'saved' from freedom, property, democracy, Constitutional rights, and life itself) by fdr.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Mr Clean said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the massive government spending program known as WW2 is what got us out of the depression.
Click to expand...



Yeah, wartime economies are always good, when the war isn't on your turf, but I don't think you want to be constantly at war, correct?

Also most of the companies were private paying people and making profits as well, but the government wasn't nearly involved then as it is now.


----------



## Rustic

buckeye45_73 said:


> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling


...and she was loopy kunt


----------



## Vandalshandle

The depression was world wide, and had been created by nationalization of economics, including protective tariffs, and retaliatory tariffs, which had been building up and stifling trade for decades. Blaming any part of it on FDR is just plain ignorant. The isolationist, anti-globalization philosophy of the 1920's and 1930 is,  in fact, very similar to what the Right wants to recreate now.


----------



## my2¢

_"Schivelbusch concludes his essay with the liberal journalist John T. Flynn’s warning, in 1944, that state power feeds on crises and enemies. Since then we have been warned about many crises and many enemies, and we have come to accept a more powerful and more intrusive state than existed before the ’30s."_​
This is easily seen with those in politics attempting to exacerbate a situation for self-serving causes.  Current examples include the Democrat's use climate change while the Republican's rally support through fear of Muslims.


----------



## Vandalshandle

my2¢ said:


> _"Schivelbusch concludes his essay with the liberal journalist John T. Flynn’s warning, in 1944, that state power feeds on crises and enemies. Since then we have been warned about many crises and many enemies, and we have come to accept a more powerful and more intrusive state than existed before the ’30s."_​
> This is easily seen with those in politics attempting to exacerbate a situation for self-serving causes.  Current examples include the Democrat's use climate change while the Republican's rally support through fear of Muslims.



Louisiana is losing an average of a football field size piece of land every hour, 24/7, due largely to rising sea levels. Having lived through Katrina in New Orleans, I can tell you that climate change is no false scare tactic.

Louisiana is losing a football field of wetlands an hour, new U.S. Geological Survey study says


----------



## buckeye45_73

Vandalshandle said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Schivelbusch concludes his essay with the liberal journalist John T. Flynn’s warning, in 1944, that state power feeds on crises and enemies. Since then we have been warned about many crises and many enemies, and we have come to accept a more powerful and more intrusive state than existed before the ’30s."_​
> This is easily seen with those in politics attempting to exacerbate a situation for self-serving causes.  Current examples include the Democrat's use climate change while the Republican's rally support through fear of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisiana is losing an average of a football field size piece of land every hour, 24/7, due largely to rising sea levels. Having lived through Katrina in New Orleans, I can tell you that climate change is no false scare tactic.
> 
> Louisiana is losing a football field of wetlands an hour, new U.S. Geological Survey study says
Click to expand...

have of that state is below sea level.....one dam or levee breaking can cause that.


----------



## buckeye45_73

And with sea level "rising"...please libs keep flocking to the coast.....you guys move there......I guess it's not that bad.


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> ... Having lived through Katrina in New Orleans, I can tell you that climate change is no false scare tactic....





That statement is illogical.


----------



## Vandalshandle

buckeye45_73 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Schivelbusch concludes his essay with the liberal journalist John T. Flynn’s warning, in 1944, that state power feeds on crises and enemies. Since then we have been warned about many crises and many enemies, and we have come to accept a more powerful and more intrusive state than existed before the ’30s."_​
> This is easily seen with those in politics attempting to exacerbate a situation for self-serving causes.  Current examples include the Democrat's use climate change while the Republican's rally support through fear of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisiana is losing an average of a football field size piece of land every hour, 24/7, due largely to rising sea levels. Having lived through Katrina in New Orleans, I can tell you that climate change is no false scare tactic.
> 
> Louisiana is losing a football field of wetlands an hour, new U.S. Geological Survey study says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have of that state is below sea level.....one dam or levee breaking can cause that.
Click to expand...


...and the sea is getting higher every day....


----------



## Grizz

regent said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s so I'm not one of them....but he prolonged the depression, only reason we got out......Facists starting WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the massive government spending program known as WW2 is what got us out of the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So FDR quit spending too early, and didn't spend enough.
> Is the "balance the budget cure" now in the dumpster, and only Keynes left?
Click to expand...


This is the same claim EVERY Lefty makes when their programs fail. Every damn time.
Here is what FDR's Treasury Secretary said about the "New Deal".

*"We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and it does not work. And I have just one interest, and if I am wrong … somebody else can have my job. I want to see this country prosperous. I want to see people get a job. I want to see people get enough to eat. We have never made good on our promises. … I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started. … And an enormous debt to boot.[13]"*

Henry Morgenthau Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Vandalshandle

....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......


----------



## buckeye45_73

Vandalshandle said:


> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......




Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
Click to expand...

Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
Click to expand...

Hey, how about learning history.....Republicans had a few progressives, TR, Lafollete and Hoover....wanna bet money?


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
Click to expand...


I love beating libtard ass

"Herbert Hoover's Tragic Presidency "

His ideological beliefs were such that he could well have launched the country in a more progressive direction than his predecessors in the 1920s had not the Great Depression intervened. He was far more committed to active government than either Calvin Coolidge or Warren Harding.

Again, I win....like Trump says, I win so much I'm getting tired of winning on this board....you guys have no clue and can't do a simple Google search.....jesus, you guys are lazy in all aspects of your life.


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
Click to expand...



Hoover Got a Bum Rap, Historian Tells Seminar

Activist, Progressive

I don't make this shit up dude, I just follow the information.......get out of your "progressive" bubble and look at different points of view.....I look at all kinds of media.....it's why I crush libtards on here like the Hulk....


----------



## Vandalshandle

buckeye45_73 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover Got a Bum Rap, Historian Tells Seminar
> 
> Activist, Progressive
> 
> I don't make this shit up dude, I just follow the information.......get out of your "progressive" bubble and look at different points of view.....I look at all kinds of media.....it's why I crush libtards on here like the Hulk....
Click to expand...


What I like is your awesome humility!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Vandalshandle said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover Got a Bum Rap, Historian Tells Seminar
> 
> Activist, Progressive
> 
> I don't make this shit up dude, I just follow the information.......get out of your "progressive" bubble and look at different points of view.....I look at all kinds of media.....it's why I crush libtards on here like the Hulk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I like is your awesome humility!
Click to expand...



Well you have too many people on here, that only read a few sources and jerk off with other progressives.....they never disagree with their candidates on any issue...so yeah I'll call them out and mock them all day long. These people need to expand their information gathering and learn to look at things from other points of view.

But he was posting frequently, now a little quiet....prob learning how to use Google....haha


----------



## Rustic

regent said:


> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?


They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Rustic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?
> 
> 
> 
> They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...
Click to expand...


It's hilarious these guys think liberal arts professors are objective...they obviously don't go to college and they don't see anything outside of their box.


----------



## regent

Rustic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?
> 
> 
> 
> They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...
Click to expand...

Is it education that causes liberalism?


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?
> 
> 
> 
> They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it education that causes liberalism?
Click to expand...


hahah see he ignored my posts that crushed his...I love it....and no education does not produce liberalism...which is why they have to have speech codes, prevent any one on the right from speaking at colleges.....and basically allow no thought......that's what produces liberals.


----------



## Grizz

regent said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?
> 
> 
> 
> They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it education that causes liberalism?
Click to expand...


Indirectly yes.
Education is controlled by the Left, the curriculum being taught therefore conforms with their own "world view".


----------



## Unkotare

Grizz said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do America's most noted historians usually place FDR in the top three presidents, except for the last rating when the 238 historians voted to place FDR as America's greatest president?
> 
> 
> 
> They are progressive historians that have shit for brains...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it education that causes liberalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indirectly yes.
> Education is controlled by the Left, the curriculum being taught therefore conforms with their own "world view".
Click to expand...



Which curricula?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

buckeye45_73 said:


> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling



He was best friend with the mass murdering psychopath  Uncle Joe Stalin AFTER he starved 6 million of his own people to death including 3MM children. 

Please explain why FDR was friends with Stalin


----------



## Vandalshandle

CrusaderFrank said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was best friend with the mass murdering psychopath  Uncle Joe Stalin AFTER he starved 6 million of his own people to death including 3MM children.
> 
> Please explain why FDR was friends with Stalin
Click to expand...


Frank, isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vandalshandle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was best friend with the mass murdering psychopath  Uncle Joe Stalin AFTER he starved 6 million of his own people to death including 3MM children.
> 
> Please explain why FDR was friends with Stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frank, isn't it past your bedtime?
Click to expand...


Why was FDR best friends with a genocidal lunatic?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, why was FDR friends with Stalin immediately after Uncle Joe starved to death 6 million of his own people


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Those commie infiltrators really love dictators. Obama is following after FDR in that regard.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, why was FDR friends with Stalin immediately after Uncle Joe starved to death 6 million of his own people


Why do any two countries ally together to face the same foe?
Might be because Stalin was fighting Hitler and Hitler had declared war on the USA.
At times nations ally together to fight the same enemy, and in the process pretend to be friends because of need.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why was FDR friends with Stalin immediately after Uncle Joe starved to death 6 million of his own people
> 
> 
> 
> Why do any two countries ally together to face the same foe?
> Might be because Stalin was fighting Hitler and Hitler had declared war on the USA.
> At times nations ally together to fight the same enemy, and in the process pretend to be friends because of need.
Click to expand...


Stalin was the world's greatest mass murderer in 1933. Why did we normalize relations with him back then


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why was FDR friends with Stalin immediately after Uncle Joe starved to death 6 million of his own people
> 
> 
> 
> Why do any two countries ally together to face the same foe?
> Might be because Stalin was fighting Hitler and Hitler had declared war on the USA.
> At times nations ally together to fight the same enemy, and in the process pretend to be friends because of need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin was the world's greatest mass murderer in 1933. Why did we normalize relations with him back then
Click to expand...

Our first Secretary of State established the concept of recognizing a nation not because we approved but because it was it was in fact the government. FDR was also getting pressure from business to open relations.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling



So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today

FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.

Conservatives will never forgive him for that.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover, again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Hoover was a progressive......haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long until conservatives begin to say Hoover began the New Deal. and saved America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, how about learning history.....Republicans had a few progressives, TR, Lafollete and Hoover....wanna bet money?
Click to expand...


Theodore Roosevelt was a Progressive- what you would call a Fascist or Communist today.


----------



## Syriusly

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why was FDR friends with Stalin immediately after Uncle Joe starved to death 6 million of his own people
> 
> 
> 
> Why do any two countries ally together to face the same foe?
> Might be because Stalin was fighting Hitler and Hitler had declared war on the USA.
> At times nations ally together to fight the same enemy, and in the process pretend to be friends because of need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin was the world's greatest mass murderer in 1933. Why did we normalize relations with him back then
Click to expand...


The same reason Nixon normalized relations with the mass murderer Mao.

Because we normalize relations with countries- not their asshole leaders.


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Those commie infiltrators really love dictators. Obama is following after FDR in that regard.



President Obama could only wish to be as successful as President as FDR.

- lead the United States to victory in WW2
- started Social Security
- started the GI Bill
- started the bank depositors insurance.
- was probably the most popular President we have ever had.


----------



## whitehall

The thing you have to understand about FDR, Musolini and Hitler is that they all existed in the same political world. FDR took a mild recession and turned it into a man killing bodies in the ditch soup line depression in eight years. His only interest in Germany was to try to recoup the harsh terms that the WW1 surrender levied on Germany and not much more. Musolini was just another idiot on the political stage in the 30's. The FDR administration was a failed legacy of liberalism on so many levels that the administration's only hope was to gain the support of the citizens by substituting propaganda for news. The FDR administration managed to cajole or threaten or bribe the newspaper giants and the radio so that Americans never knew the truth. Even when it became clear that FDR was an elitist from an elitist family the media encouraged poor and dying Americans to give him just one more term. Democrats ran a virtual corpse for FDR's 4th term and they never apologized for lying to the American public.


----------



## Camp

whitehall said:


> FDR took a mild recession and turned it into a man killing bodies in the ditch soup line depression in eight years. .


Holy crap, what a whopper of a lie. By 1933, before FDR even became President the 1929 stock market crash had caused 0ver 5,000 banks to close, and this was before depositors were insured. The unemployment rate had reached over 25%. The worst period of the Great Depression was that period between the stock market crash, bank closures, and high unemployment before FDR was elected President.  
.When FDR became President he immediately saved the banks and began the lowering of unemployment. To call the period of 1929 to 1933 a mild recession ignores factual history and is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
Click to expand...



Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them....

Three New Deals: Why the Nazis and Fascists Loved FDR


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
Click to expand...


LOL- you can't even lie well

FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives. 

Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini

Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today

FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.

Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.


----------



## Syriusly

whitehall said:


> The thing you have to understand about FDR, Musolini and Hitler is that they all existed in the same political world.c.



The thing you have to understand about FDR is that he led the United States to victory over Mussolini and Hitler.

Conservatives have never forgiven him for that.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
Click to expand...



Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
Click to expand...

Thanks to your interpretation, think of all the textbooks, history books, books on ideologies that now have to be rewritten.


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to your interpretation, think of all the textbooks, history books, books on ideologies that now have to be rewritten.
Click to expand...



Well you need objective people, and yes they do need to be rewritten to the truth.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
Click to expand...


Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy. 

American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin. 

FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.

Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini

Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today

FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.

Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a progressive, just like hitler and musolini....in fact they had mutual admiration.
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
Click to expand...



Its not truth.....sorry


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to your interpretation, think of all the textbooks, history books, books on ideologies that now have to be rewritten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you need objective people, and yes they do need to be rewritten to the truth.
Click to expand...

So whose truths should be used in the rewriting of history, yours or the historians?


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to your interpretation, think of all the textbooks, history books, books on ideologies that now have to be rewritten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you need objective people, and yes they do need to be rewritten to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So whose truths should be used in the rewriting of history, yours or the historians?
Click to expand...



The truth, before social.justice Marxist rewrote.their politically correct bullshit


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
Click to expand...

What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
Click to expand...



Bullshit....Ickes was a.progressive....that's like me saying Reagan was a democrat. It's not honest....and that's the shit being taught
Ickes was like a republican for 5 min....he was very progressive and a democrat. His son is the exact same way.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that FDR in 1933 was similar to the majority of the American business publications and industry leaders- and the Catholic Church?
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
Click to expand...


You saying its not truth doesn't erase the facts

Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.

American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.

FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.

Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini

Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today

FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.

Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do


----------



## Syriusly

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
Click to expand...


Don't confuse Bucky with facts.

He lives in his own fantasy world.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse Bucky with facts.
> 
> He lives in his own fantasy world.
Click to expand...

Nope you lie

He was a progressive democrat just like his son is.
Fact that bitch!

Harold L. Ickes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong progressives loved them.....not conservatives. FDR loved them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
Click to expand...

_Republicans and Conservatives are not the same thing. Also, you seem surprised that politicians teamed up to take control of businesses. You also seem to be under the impression that he actually bothered dealing with the system, despite the fact that very little of what he did wasn't an Executive Order. FDR didn't look at political parties when choosing people to work under him within his dynasty, he only looked for people who were loyal._


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pumpkin Row said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- you can't even lie well
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Republicans and Conservatives are not the same thing. Also, you seem surprised that politicians teamed up to take control of businesses. You also seem to be under the impression that he actually bothered dealing with the system, despite the fact that very little of what he did wasn't an Executive Order. FDR didn't look at political parties when choosing people to work under him within his dynasty, he only looked for people who were loyal._
Click to expand...



 Very true, but he lies, Ickes was a republican a short time, left in 1912 to become a progressive and democrat...so 20 years after he was a registered republican this moron says he was....he wasn't I know my shit and how to let these idiots just hang themselves


----------



## Pumpkin Row

buckeye45_73 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Republicans and Conservatives are not the same thing. Also, you seem surprised that politicians teamed up to take control of businesses. You also seem to be under the impression that he actually bothered dealing with the system, despite the fact that very little of what he did wasn't an Executive Order. FDR didn't look at political parties when choosing people to work under him within his dynasty, he only looked for people who were loyal._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, but he lies, Ickes was a republican a short time, left in 1912 to become a progressive and democrat...so 20 years after he was a registered republican this moron says he was....he wasn't I know my shit and how to let these idiots just hang themselves
Click to expand...

_There were progressives who claimed to be Republicans, so I didn't bother looking it up. RINOs always existed, and always wanted to just expand government power._


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pumpkin Row said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Republicans and Conservatives are not the same thing. Also, you seem surprised that politicians teamed up to take control of businesses. You also seem to be under the impression that he actually bothered dealing with the system, despite the fact that very little of what he did wasn't an Executive Order. FDR didn't look at political parties when choosing people to work under him within his dynasty, he only looked for people who were loyal._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, but he lies, Ickes was a republican a short time, left in 1912 to become a progressive and democrat...so 20 years after he was a registered republican this moron says he was....he wasn't I know my shit and how to let these idiots just hang themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _There were progressives who claimed to be Republicans, so I didn't bother looking it up. RINOs always existed, and always wanted to just expand government power._
Click to expand...



I agree with the that Trump, lafollette, hoover, ect were but he want even a republican. That's like me calling Reagan a democrat, it's suck bullshit and dishonest, and that's who.is writing the history.


----------



## regent

Ickes and I attended the same high school in Chicago, at different times of course. I always wondered where Ickes lived in Chicago while attending Englewood.


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse Bucky with facts.
> 
> He lives in his own fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you lie
> 
> He was a progressive democrat just like his son is.
> Fact that bitch!
> 
> Harold L. Ickes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Your link says nothing about him becoming a Democrat. It says he left the Republicans to join Teddy Roosevelt's Bull Moose party but shortly after returned to the Republican party as a progressive Republican. Still a Republican. Maybe you have a link actually showing he became a Democrat.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse Bucky with facts.
> 
> He lives in his own fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you lie
> 
> He was a progressive democrat just like his son is.
> Fact that bitch!
> 
> Harold L. Ickes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link says nothing about him becoming a Democrat. It says he left the Republicans to join Teddy Roosevelt's Bull Moose party but shortly after returned to the Republican party as a progressive Republican. Still a Republican. Maybe you have a link actually showing he became a Democrat.
Click to expand...



Check.political party

It also.has a.link.to.another database show in my all 3 parties

He was progressive, like fdr and like hitler, Mussolini, franco, and Stalin.



NAACP and aclu...berry progressive orgs.


----------



## buckeye45_73

www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes

Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.

Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes

Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!


Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
Click to expand...



Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
> I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.
Click to expand...

Your source said he swapped from the Republican Party in 1912 to the Bull Moose Teddy Roosevelt organization and Roosevelt was a Republican. I saw nothing about him becoming a Democrat. Where in any of your links does it indicate he became a Democrat by leaving the Republican Party and joining the Democrat Party? In any case, none of this gives a shred of evidence of your claim that FDR hated conservatives. 

rooseveltinstitute.org/bipartisanship-made-new-deal-possible/


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
> I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source said he swapped from the Republican Party in 1912 to the Bull Moose Teddy Roosevelt organization and Roosevelt was a Republican. I saw nothing about him becoming a Democrat. Where in any of your links does it indicate he became a Democrat by leaving the Republican Party and joining the Democrat Party? In any case, none of this gives a shred of evidence of your claim that FDR hated conservatives.
> 
> rooseveltinstitute.org/bipartisanship-made-new-deal-possible/
Click to expand...



I think.threatening the conservatives on the Supreme Court to get the new Deal qualifies

http://www.gilderlehrman.org/history-by-era/new-deal/essays/fdr’s-court-packing-plan--irony


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't make it true, fdr was a progressive and a facist,.they kinda.go together......he hated conservatives, but loved him some facists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the truth is always worth it. And FDR got along with conservatives just fine- he just disagreed with them on policy.
> 
> American Conservatives of course loved fascists. From Henry Ford to Father Coughlin.
> 
> FDR defeated the fascists- not Conservatives.
> 
> Remember- in 1933 American business's, the Wall Street Journal, and the Catholic Church all supported Mussolini
> 
> Conservatives loved Mussolinin 1933- as do American Conservatives like Trump today
> 
> FDR of course- lead America to victory over Mussolini- and Hitler- and Hirohito- all of the fascists.
> 
> Conservatives will never forgive FDR for doing what they couldn't do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not truth.....sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you blabber about is far from the truth. FDR's Director of the WPA was a Republican named Harold Ickes. The first Director of the Social Security Administration was a Republican also. New Deal legislation passed in Congress with bipartisan support. FDR had conservative advisors on his staff and committees. It was a major reason he was successful in passing New Deal legislation. He welcomed input from all spectrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse Bucky with facts.
> 
> He lives in his own fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you lie
> 
> He was a progressive democrat just like his son is.
> Fact that bitch!
> 
> Harold L. Ickes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


He was a progressive like Roosevelt- Teddy Roosevelt. You can't post without lying- can you?

Initially a Republican in Chicago, Ickes was never part of the establishment. He was unsatisfied with Republican policies and joined Theodore Roosevelt's Bull Moose movement in 1912. After returning to the Republican fold, he campaigned for progressive Republicans Charles Evans Hughes (1916) and Hiram Johnson (1920 and 1924).

No wonder you hate Ickes

_Ickes was a strong supporter of both civil rights and civil liberties. He had been the president of the Chicago National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, and supported African American contralto Marian Anderson when the Daughters of the American Revolution prohibited her from performing in DAR Constitution Hall. Ickes was the organizer and master of ceremonies at Anderson's subsequent concert at the Lincoln Memorial.[_


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!



Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.

Typical lying right wing nut job.

Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
> I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.
Click to expand...


Wrong- conservatives were Republicans and Democrats.

Southern Democrats were more conservative than much of the Republican Party- which is why Conservative Republicans often voted with Conservative Southern Democrats. 

Your source- Wikipedia- shows that he was a registered Republican- and a Bull Moose Party- no reference to him being a Democrat.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
> I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong- conservatives were Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Southern Democrats were more conservative than much of the Republican Party- which is why Conservative Republicans often voted with Conservative Southern Democrats.
> 
> Your source- Wikipedia- shows that he was a registered Republican- and a Bull Moose Party- no reference to him being a Democrat.
Click to expand...



Uh, some were many were progressive and supported the new deal like lbj and just William fulbright.

But you are one of the few lefties honest enough to acknowledge conservative republicans pre 1960s.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
Click to expand...



Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it 
Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt

FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)


Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
Click to expand...


LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.

Typical lying right wing nut job.

Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported

Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
Social Security
The GI Bill
Bank Depositors Insurance


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing in your links shows him to have been a Democrat. He supported many progressive concepts and policies, but so did many other Republicans of the time. You are applying your opinion based on modern interpretations of Democrats and Republicans.
> You claimed FDR hated conservatives, but you have to use attitudes of the time, not attitudes of today or your own personal opinions. Nothing you have posted shows FDR hating conservatives. History records that he worked with conservatives. It is part of the criteria used by historians in naming him one of Americas top three greatest Presidents for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....conservatives were republicans at that time. Taft was a known.conservative in 1908. Horace Greely ran as a liberal republican in the 1880s, showing there was liberal and conservative wings of Republicans at this time.
> I did post Britannica, wikkipedia, and a source feom wikipedia shows him as a democrat and saying he swapped parties, so either look at my sources or just say you lie. He supported democrats was very progressive and supported FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong- conservatives were Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Southern Democrats were more conservative than much of the Republican Party- which is why Conservative Republicans often voted with Conservative Southern Democrats.
> 
> Your source- Wikipedia- shows that he was a registered Republican- and a Bull Moose Party- no reference to him being a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, some were many were progressive and supported the new deal like lbj and just William fulbright.
> 
> But you are one of the few lefties honest enough to acknowledge conservative republicans pre 1960s.
Click to expand...


Of course there were Conservative Republicans- Teddy Roosevelt had to fight them tooth and nail to go after the Big Trusts that the Conservatives supported.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
Click to expand...



Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
Click to expand...

If your state is involved in business, and it is, does that mean you live in a fascist state?


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
Click to expand...


Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill

Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com/biography/Harold-L-Ickes
> 
> Says he was a party switcher, but always progressive......ahhhh....so he was a RINO and a real democrat.
> 
> Harold LeClaire Ickes Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Harold LeClaire Ickes
> 
> Voted for democrats....was progressive he was a democrat......yepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
Click to expand...



The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
Click to expand...

FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.


----------



## buckeye45_73

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
> Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.
Click to expand...


No we talk about Lincoln a lot, but none of what you said answered point with you or has anything to do with this thread


----------



## regent

buckeye45_73 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
> Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we talk about Lincoln a lot, but none of what you said answered point with you or has anything to do with this thread
Click to expand...

Seems the thread is titled FDR so I assumed it was something to do with the former president. You could start a thread on Lincoln and I wouldn't mention FDR. Well, maybe a comparison.


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Registered as a Republican- you don't agree with his politics- so you call him a Democrat.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
Click to expand...

The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.

 Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted. 

Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany. 

 "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch

America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
Click to expand...



Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.


----------



## Moonglow

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.
Click to expand...

You're reaching so far for a conclusion you fell out of your chair...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Moonglow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching so far for a conclusion you fell out of your chair...
Click to expand...


Sorry Moon, go back to Arkansas and suck on Slick Willy's dick.


----------



## Moonglow

buckeye45_73 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching so far for a conclusion you fell out of your chair...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon, go back to Arkansas and suck on Slick Willy's dick.
Click to expand...

Why would I go to Arkanass, I don't live there, and yet again, you seem to have a problem with facts, but not fiction...If you want to wallow in the mud with Polislic, you haven't far to go...At least she believes in the Heritage Foundation...


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.
Click to expand...

The holocaust had little if anything to do with my post. You obviously can not address the points I made or the quote from your on link and source. Your one of those idiots that will post a link without reading it, let alone understand what it says.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
Click to expand...



Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar? 

"the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
Click to expand...

You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS. 

Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.
> 
> Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.
Click to expand...



Before the Holocaust ramped up...Jews were stripped of rights and herded into.ghettos  and camps like the Japanese were. It's a similar idea....no fdr wasn't going to put japs in ovens or toxic showers or even kill them with shooting squads....but the internment program was very Nazi like in controlling the population and in removing their freedom


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.
> 
> Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Holocaust ramped up...Jews were stripped of rights and herded into.ghettos  and camps like the Japanese were. It's a similar idea....no fdr wasn't going to put japs in ovens or toxic showers or even kill them with shooting squads....but the internment program was very Nazi like in controlling the population and in removing their freedom
Click to expand...

It was not a similar idea. The Japanese were removed from the west coast because of fears regarding espionage and sabotage, with unfair promotion from west coast business interest who profited from the seizure of Japanese property. 
There is no argument that the Japanese internment camps were and are black marks in American history, but they surely do not compare to Hitler's camps in their purpose or function.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.
> 
> Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Holocaust ramped up...Jews were stripped of rights and herded into.ghettos  and camps like the Japanese were. It's a similar idea....no fdr wasn't going to put japs in ovens or toxic showers or even kill them with shooting squads....but the internment program was very Nazi like in controlling the population and in removing their freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a similar idea. The Japanese were removed from the west coast because of fears regarding espionage and sabotage, with unfair promotion from west coast business interest who profited from the seizure of Japanese property.
> There is no argument that the Japanese internment camps were and are black marks in American history, but they surely do not compare to Hitler's camps in their purpose or function.
Click to expand...



They were made.scapegoats like the jews...they had propert uh seized like the jews...they were put in camps like the jews...it was a very fascist thing to do and continues to prove my point, progressivism is  the ideology of not only communism, but fascism.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.
> 
> Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Holocaust ramped up...Jews were stripped of rights and herded into.ghettos  and camps like the Japanese were. It's a similar idea....no fdr wasn't going to put japs in ovens or toxic showers or even kill them with shooting squads....but the internment program was very Nazi like in controlling the population and in removing their freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a similar idea. The Japanese were removed from the west coast because of fears regarding espionage and sabotage, with unfair promotion from west coast business interest who profited from the seizure of Japanese property.
> There is no argument that the Japanese internment camps were and are black marks in American history, but they surely do not compare to Hitler's camps in their purpose or function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were made.scapegoats like the jews...they had propert uh seized like the jews...they were put in camps like the jews...it was a very fascist thing to do and continues to prove my point, progressivism is  the ideology of not only communism, but fascism.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that Americans in World War 2 were fascists?

That our 'Greatest Generation'- who defeated the Fascists in Europe and Japan were just fascists to you.

Why am I not surprised. 

That you see no difference between the evil the United States did with Japanese American internment- and what Germany did with the genocide of a people because of their religion just shows how twisted your world view is.


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me.....Outside the holocaust (that some in the democrat party would like now......say Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton), you guys were on par with the facists.......sorry the Holocaust doesn't save you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching so far for a conclusion you fell out of your chair...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon, go back to Arkansas and suck on Slick Willy's dick.
Click to expand...


Please stop sharing your sexual fantasies with us.

Its bad enough that you share your history fantasies.


----------



## Syriusly

regent said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the new deal.was facist, even Der fuhrer liked it
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt
> 
> FDR was closer to hitler and the rest of the progressives and Robert a taft was (aka conservative)
> 
> 
> Obamacare is facist....Obama enlisted insurance companies into.this scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
> Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.
Click to expand...


Right Wing Nut Jobs still are pissed off that Franklin D Roosevelt 
a) Was immensely popular as President
b) Continues to be immensely popular- always in the top 3 of American Presidents in history
c) Led America to defeat Fascist Germany and Italy, and Imperial Japan
d) Led America out of the Great Depression
e) Brought Social Security to Americans
f) Brought the GI Bill to Americans
g) Brought bank depositors insurance to Americans

Conservatives despise FDR for his successes- and for being a beloved liberal

So they attack him.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......





"Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Syriusly said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course everyone you don't agree with is a fascist.
> 
> Typical lying right wing nut job.
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt led America to victory over the fascists that Conservative Americans supported
> 
> Still pissed off that Roosevelt brought Americans:
> Social Security
> The GI Bill
> Bank Depositors Insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
> Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right Wing Nut Jobs still are pissed off that Franklin D Roosevelt
> a) Was immensely popular as President
> b) Continues to be immensely popular- always in the top 3 of American Presidents in history
> c) Led America to defeat Fascist Germany and Italy, and Imperial Japan
> d) Led America out of the Great Depression
> e) Brought Social Security to Americans
> f) Brought the GI Bill to Americans
> g) Brought bank depositors insurance to Americans
> 
> Conservatives despise FDR for his successes- and for being a beloved liberal
> 
> So they attack him.
Click to expand...


And a fascist.......you guys don't like the truth exposed just as we are doing with wilson......truth will come out


----------



## Syriusly

buckeye45_73 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facist programs...especially the insurance......Obamacare is facist....we don't like government period. It also needs to.stay out of business.......but it doesnt...a facist trait! Progressivism for everyone.
> But again the new deal was facist and approved by the icons of facism......but ole el.duche seal.of approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you hate everything FDR accomplished- from leading America to victory over the fascists to caring about American GI's with the GI Bill
> 
> Which of course is why FDR is amazingly popular with American voters- but despised by right wing nut jobs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about his facism......not his popularity...start a new thread for it....I'll join in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's popularity and historical ranking has to hurt, and I can understand why. FDR is the most talked about president on these boards. Republicans could mention Lincoln as a great president, but for some reason would rather talk about FDR and I can't blame them; FDR elected four times in a row and ranked as America's best president is hard to beat.
> Not to worry, if the Republican party survives Trump, maybe someday an FDR will show up in their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right Wing Nut Jobs still are pissed off that Franklin D Roosevelt
> a) Was immensely popular as President
> b) Continues to be immensely popular- always in the top 3 of American Presidents in history
> c) Led America to defeat Fascist Germany and Italy, and Imperial Japan
> d) Led America out of the Great Depression
> e) Brought Social Security to Americans
> f) Brought the GI Bill to Americans
> g) Brought bank depositors insurance to Americans
> 
> Conservatives despise FDR for his successes- and for being a beloved liberal
> 
> So they attack him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a fascist.......you guys don't like the truth exposed just as we are doing with wilson......truth will come out
Click to expand...


A 'fascist' in the same line as you would consider every President in American history


Right Wing Nut Jobs still are pissed off that Franklin D Roosevelt
a) Was immensely popular as President
b) Continues to be immensely popular- always in the top 3 of American Presidents in history
c) Led America to defeat Fascist Germany and Italy, and Imperial Japan
d) Led America out of the Great Depression
e) Brought Social Security to Americans
f) Brought the GI Bill to Americans
g) Brought bank depositors insurance to Americans

Conservatives despise FDR for his successes- and for being a beloved liberal

So they attack him.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....





You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
Click to expand...

And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.
Click to expand...



There must be a reason you won't call them what they were.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
Click to expand...



Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest


----------



## buckeye45_73

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a reason you won't call them what they were.
Click to expand...



He thinks concentration camps are death camps......he's a moron


----------



## Unkotare

buckeye45_73 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a reason you won't call them what they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks concentration camps are death camps......he's a moron
Click to expand...


Or at least a well-trained drone.


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a reason you won't call them what they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks concentration camps are death camps......he's a moron
Click to expand...

Actually, I understand that there are different kinds of concentration camps.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps [sic] in the US ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Concentration camps" are what fdr called them, and what IN FACT they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the quote was that to compare is not to equate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a reason you won't call them what they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks concentration camps are death camps......he's a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I understand that there are different kinds of concentration camps.
Click to expand...



Good, then you know internment camps is another way of saying concentration camps


----------



## Camp

buckeye45_73 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
Click to expand...

I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
Click to expand...



He threaten the Supreme Court to pass his facism. I.mean he was a fascist through and through


----------



## Moonglow

buckeye45_73 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is about you attempting to compare FDR to totalitarian dictators because during that time period in history governments were experimenting with ways to shape and create economies and systems that would solve the difficulties of the Great Depression and install systems that would prevent such occurrences from happening again. The comparisons are easy to make, but you, as the right wing always does on this topic, leave out the tenets of the European fascist that FDR and America rejected.
> 
> Of course, those dictators liked to compare and highlight the similarities being adapted in the US. It was good propaganda. It gave the appearance that America was endorsing the dictators. FDR did not mind pointing out some of those similarities that could work in the US. He made it clear he would try anything that might solve the problems of the day including the adoption of socialist programs that were compatible with free market capitalism and which still exist in America 80 years after they were adopted.
> 
> Your link that leads to a review of the work of Wolfgang Shivelbush explains the points you omit that clearly show the difference between what was going on in America and what was going on in Italy and Germany.
> 
> "To compare is not the same as to equate. America during Roosevelt's New Deal did not become a one-party state; it had no secret police; the constitution remained in force; there were no concentration camps; the New Deal preserved the liberal-democratic systems that National Socialism abolished."     Wolfgang Shivelbusch
> 
> America did not adopt the horrors and corruption of the fascist states in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say "there were no concentration camps," you shameless fucking liar?
> 
> "the constitution remained in force"? You have allowed your obsessive idol-worship to strip you of all self-respect. What a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a jerk. I quoted Wolfgang Shivilbusch. The quote is in parenthesis and followed by his name, clearly a quote. Furthermore, Shivelbusch was referring to the pre-war era of the 1930's.
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.
> 
> Shivelbush said, "to compare is not to equate". You should pay attention to that quote when it comes to Japanese internment camps in the US and Hitler's concentration camps. In fact, it kind of sucks that you compare the injustices done to Japanese in America after Pearl Harbor with what happened to the Jews after Hitler came to power. There is barely a comparison. The Jews prayed to get treatment like the Japanese interned in the US. You should be ashamed of constantly demanding that Japanese Americans suffered the way European Jew's suffered and persistently try to equate American Japanese camps with Nazi death camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Holocaust ramped up...Jews were stripped of rights and herded into.ghettos  and camps like the Japanese were. It's a similar idea....no fdr wasn't going to put japs in ovens or toxic showers or even kill them with shooting squads....but the internment program was very Nazi like in controlling the population and in removing their freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a similar idea. The Japanese were removed from the west coast because of fears regarding espionage and sabotage, with unfair promotion from west coast business interest who profited from the seizure of Japanese property.
> There is no argument that the Japanese internment camps were and are black marks in American history, but they surely do not compare to Hitler's camps in their purpose or function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were made.scapegoats like the jews...they had propert uh seized like the jews...they were put in camps like the jews...it was a very fascist thing to do and continues to prove my point, progressivism is  the ideology of not only communism, but fascism.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the US was being benevolent when they interned the Indians also...So the entire history of the US is one of fascism and nazism, oh yeah and communism..Derp


----------



## sakinago

yiostheoy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said facism is left wing, started by socialist Mussolini and "progressed" even further through the National Socialist Party........time for a new con democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Gott Damm you are dumm.
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

You do understand the the American left and right differs from the European left and right? Clearly you're the dumb one, yes fascism in, European terms, is far right, but in the American political spectrum is far left. In European terms, a centrist would be considered a libertarian, leftist a communist, and far right fascist. Far right in America is a libertarian, the more left you get it goes from democrat, to progressive, to socialist, to national socialist (fascist), to communist.


----------



## regent

I think conservatives are on to something with this ability to define economic and political systems as they believe them to be. Is there any group that defines these ideologies accurately?


----------



## sakinago

Camp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
Click to expand...

So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale


----------



## Unkotare

sakinago said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps ......
Click to expand...



He had _*concentration camps*_ built. To throw AMERICAN CITIZENS into.


----------



## Camp

sakinago said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
Click to expand...

Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Camp said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
Click to expand...



That's fine....I understand the paranoia....but it still doesn't make it right.....The great US Supreme Court upheld slavery and Jim Crow....they make mistakes.


----------



## regent

Wonder if using these definitions, military posts could be called concentration camps?


----------



## sakinago

Camp said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As far as the constitution goes, the US Constitution stayed in force during FDR. He passed legislation that challenged it, but he always followed the rulings of the court when they passed judgment.  You can not name a single time FDR did not adhere to the rulings of SCOTUS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
Click to expand...

No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do. 

FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.


----------



## regent

sakinago said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to be a shameless sack-sucker for your idol. The US Constitution that he treated like toilet paper? The Supreme Court that he brought to heel like whipped dogs after his court-packing threat? If you had any self-respect you wouldn't be so disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do.
> 
> FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.
Click to expand...

And yet the historians have named FDR one of the three top presidents of 
America and recently as America's best. When FDR took office he promised he would try different things, he would experiment. There was no manual  on how to survive or remedy a Great Depression, especially one that had gone on for three years with another president. Is there a manual or procedure today that would tell the president and legislature how to act?


----------



## sakinago

regent said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do.
> 
> FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet the historians have named FDR one of the three top presidents of
> America and recently as America's best. When FDR took office he promised he would try different things, he would experiment. There was no manual  on how to survive or remedy a Great Depression, especially one that had gone on for three years with another president. Is there a manual or procedure today that would tell the president and legislature how to act?
Click to expand...

It depends on WHAT historians said that he was a top 3. For a progressive historian, yes, FDR was a giant despite his many policies having no effect. On paper they probably looked great, but in action they were flops. And those historians will acknowledge they were flops, but still praise him for his merits of philosophy. The problem is expansions on his philosophies, like with the war on poverty, are also proving to be flops as well...if I only had a nickel everytime I heard the term wage gap. Since the war on poverty, the lower classes have only expanded, and the upper classes have shrunk. Except the upper classes control an ever bigger chunk of the overall wealth than they did prior to the war on poverty. The war on poverty is just as failed as the war on drugs. 

 And yes there was something I cited to surviving and even thriving in a depression. And it was something that happened a mere 10 years before FDR's presidency. That was the Coolidge administrations methods. But you won't hear your progressive historians talk about him.


----------



## regent

Silent Cal is usually rated about 29th best president out of the 43.


----------



## Indeependent

sakinago said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> 
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do.
> 
> FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet the historians have named FDR one of the three top presidents of
> America and recently as America's best. When FDR took office he promised he would try different things, he would experiment. There was no manual  on how to survive or remedy a Great Depression, especially one that had gone on for three years with another president. Is there a manual or procedure today that would tell the president and legislature how to act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on WHAT historians said that he was a top 3. For a progressive historian, yes, FDR was a giant despite his many policies having no effect. On paper they probably looked great, but in action they were flops. And those historians will acknowledge they were flops, but still praise him for his merits of philosophy. The problem is expansions on his philosophies, like with the war on poverty, are also proving to be flops as well...if I only had a nickel everytime I heard the term wage gap. Since the war on poverty, the lower classes have only expanded, and the upper classes have shrunk. Except the upper classes control an ever bigger chunk of the overall wealth than they did prior to the war on poverty. The war on poverty is just as failed as the war on drugs.
> 
> And yes there was something I cited to surviving and even thriving in a depression. And it was something that happened a mere 10 years before FDR's presidency. That was the Coolidge administrations methods. But you won't hear your progressive historians talk about him.
Click to expand...


Tell a Republican in his 70s that FDR was a loser.
Go to an Emergency Room after he kicks the shit out of you.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, he is either stupid, uninformed, or dishonest
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an example of anytime FDR did not follow the ruling of SCOTUS and adhere to that ruling. None has been provided. For FDR to have trashed the Constitution would mean he ignored rulings by the body that determine's the constitutionality of legislation or government actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do.
> 
> FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet the historians have named FDR one of the three top presidents of
> America and recently as America's best. When FDR took office he promised he would try different things, he would experiment. There was no manual  on how to survive or remedy a Great Depression, especially one that had gone on for three years with another president. Is there a manual or procedure today that would tell the president and legislature how to act?
Click to expand...






What an utterly shameless, illogical nuthugger.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he created interment camps within the realm of the constitution/BOR?? Seriously...how can you claim he acted within the constitution/BOR and still understand that internment camps were created under his rule??? Please explain that rationale
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it comes down to the Korematsu v. United States, and that opens an interesting debate. The camps were ruled Constitutional by SCOTUS in '44, but subsequent rulings and debates question the ruling. Technically, the Korematsu ruling was constitutional, but the argument against it is a strong one. However strong that argument may be, it was held constitutional at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the constitution was ignored at the time...from a directive from FDR. The courts did not uphold the constitution either. Two groups doing something wrong does not make it constitutional when the BILL OF RIGHTS ARE IGNORED. That's the big kicker here, govt completely violated its greatest  directive and over stepped its bounds. This wasn't even an issue of the country collapsing like the 3/5s compromise was, or the intitial allowing of slavery, bc lets be honest, we would not be a country if we said no to slavery, like almost all the founders wanted to do.
> 
> FDR was right about the axis powers threat to the world. But he was the president for 10 years before that, and  pretty much was given any legilslation he wanted passed. But his vision did not work in America, and we suffered the GREAT depression. Everywhere else it was just a depression. He did not cause it, but he didn't really help us out of it either. And just 10 years prior to that, there was a depression that by every metric should have been 3 times worse than the Great Depression...but that self corrected and then even flourished within 18 months. I think FDR did what he thought best, but his thinking was that govt needed to reign in the markets/business/people etc. history has shown us he was wrong on that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet the historians have named FDR one of the three top presidents of
> America and recently as America's best. When FDR took office he promised he would try different things, he would experiment. There was no manual  on how to survive or remedy a Great Depression, especially one that had gone on for three years with another president. Is there a manual or procedure today that would tell the president and legislature how to act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on WHAT historians said that he was a top 3. For a progressive historian, yes, FDR was a giant despite his many policies having no effect. On paper they probably looked great, but in action they were flops. And those historians will acknowledge they were flops, but still praise him for his merits of philosophy. The problem is expansions on his philosophies, like with the war on poverty, are also proving to be flops as well...if I only had a nickel everytime I heard the term wage gap. Since the war on poverty, the lower classes have only expanded, and the upper classes have shrunk. Except the upper classes control an ever bigger chunk of the overall wealth than they did prior to the war on poverty. The war on poverty is just as failed as the war on drugs.
> 
> And yes there was something I cited to surviving and even thriving in a depression. And it was something that happened a mere 10 years before FDR's presidency. That was the Coolidge administrations methods. But you won't hear your progressive historians talk about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell a Republican in his 70s that FDR was a loser.
> Go to an Emergency Room after he kicks the shit out of you.
Click to expand...





Wow. If you're worried about a 70 year old kicking your ass, you really need to hit the gym.


----------

